
Android Gesture Navigation: A Backstory - rom1v
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2019/08/gesture-navigation-backstory.html
======
matchbok
It's quite amazing that a company this large with so much money can't figure
this stuff out. Hilarious. Like every thing Android has done in the past 5
years they are simply doing what Apple does, but in a worse fashion. It's sort
of pathetic, really.

And they need a blog post to explain it. If you need a blog post to explain
how your basic back navigation works, you are already in the dumpster.

Another consequence of an OS that could have never survived if not for the
billions of Google ad dollars subsidizing it.

------
nirajd
not one mention or shout out to Apple who has been doing the left/right
gesture for quite some time in iOS and the bottom navigation gesture since the
iPhone X

